# Best Virus Protection



## kristain (Apr 28, 2010)

Computer users are well aware of the fact that an antivirus is the first and the foremost necessity to keep their PC safe from any kind of virus threats, spyware and malware.

ESET NOD32 Antivirus 4
• Excellent detection and removal of malware
• Performance overhauls are the hallmark of Norton Internet Security 2009
• ‘Pulse updates’ to deliver more frequent & smaller signature updates

Kaspersky Anti-Virus Personal
• Offers excellent antivirus protection
• Unpacks and scans compressed files
• Should be used in conjunction with a firewal

McAfee VirusScan Plus
• Ideal for those seeking an antivirus/firewall combination without all the bloat of traditional Internet security suites
• Removes adware and spyware, which not all antivirus products can do
• SiteAdvisor service helps to guard against malicious websites

BitDefender Antivirus Plus
• Protects against viruses, spyware, and instant messaging threats
• Offers firewall rules to block undesirable traffic and a privacy gateway to keep your identity and preferences private while surfing the Internet 

AVG Anti-Malware
No matter whether you are a home or business computer user, download the free or demo version of any antivirus product mentioned in the list. If you feel satisfied with the performance of your computer, you can buy a licensed copy of it.


----------



## Half Live (Apr 28, 2010)

What about Avast?


----------



## Mussels (Apr 28, 2010)

Kaspersky ftw - and they have a firewall in the security suite version


AVG and avast cause random problems for people, especially gamers (punkbuster kicks are common)

MSE (the microsoft one) seems to be just as good as AVG/avast, without those issues.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 28, 2010)

Avast is a great one for when your surfing the web and such. 

Malwarebytes Anti Malware is a great one for when you think you have junk on your PC. (Although a fresh install is better IMO.)


----------



## Mussels (Apr 28, 2010)

and some of this makes no sense man... the nod32 part mentions norton 2009, and AVG tells you to download anything else?


----------



## Half Live (Apr 28, 2010)

Mussels said:


> Kaspersky ftw - and they have a firewall in the security suite version
> 
> 
> AVG and avast cause random problems for people, especially gamers (punkbuster kicks are common)
> ...



No problems with Avast and Punkbuster here


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 28, 2010)

I've never had an issue with PB and Avast. Might be a issue with an older version of Avast.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 28, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> I've never had an issue with PB and Avast. Might be a issue with an older version of Avast.



mostly AVG i hear about.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 28, 2010)

oh and i just found out the OP is a failed spammer... theres a link to a paid tech support site hiding away in the 'about me' page of their profile.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 28, 2010)

AVG isn't that good these days, tends to use more processor power than it should. 

Lol at the fail spammer.


----------



## neoreif (Apr 28, 2010)

Kaspersky as Mussels said! 

Greetings to the spammer! Welcome to TPU!


----------



## orionbg (Apr 28, 2010)

I was with Symantec Antivirus Corporate but I got sick of it detecting false positives and deleting some of my files! Now I use MSE and I'm pretty happy with it!


----------



## Loosenut (Apr 28, 2010)

I've only used ESET NOD32 for the past 2-3 years and never had any problems. Before that, with AVAST, all I had was problems. False positives, Punkbuster kicks and the like.


----------



## RejZoR (Apr 28, 2010)

Lots of rubbish in here... I also have no clue why would you get kicked by PB with avast!. I've never seen such case and if it was, i'm sure avast! devs would be aware of it.
MSE is by far not as good as avast!. Maybe it has good detection when it works, but updater is absolute junk, they only check for updates every 24 hours, real-time scanner is utterly slow on SFX and large EXE installers (even on powerful quad core systems like mine) and it offers nearly zero configuration (while that's good for some, it's very bad for most). If you're looking for a free AV, avast! has by far the best set balance of all AV's out there. We are talking about avast! 5.0 here, not avast! 3.x from last decade...


----------



## grunt_408 (Apr 28, 2010)

McAfee:shadedshu  Kaspersky FTW


----------



## Mussels (Apr 28, 2010)

RejZoR said:


> Lots of rubbish in here... I also have no clue why would you get kicked by PB with avast!. I've never seen such case and if it was, i'm sure avast! devs would be aware of it.
> MSE is by far not as good as avast!. Maybe it has good detection when it works, but updater is absolute junk, they only check for updates every 24 hours, real-time scanner is utterly slow on SFX and large EXE installers (even on powerful quad core systems like mine) and it offers nearly zero configuration (while that's good for some, it's very bad for most). If you're looking for a free AV, avast! has by far the best set balance of all AV's out there. We are talking about avast! 5.0 here, not avast! 3.x from last decade...



i hear about it all the time in bad company 2, people swear about PB kicks and the advice is always the same: update PB, get rid of AVG/avast.


----------



## orionbg (Apr 28, 2010)

I'm on a Core2 Duo CPU at work and MSE works like a charm! Didn't notise any slowdowns at all! This is on a Win7 32bit system! At home I'm on a Core i7 EE and Win7 64bit so I don't really care much!


----------



## RejZoR (Apr 28, 2010)

Mussels said:


> i hear about it all the time in bad company 2, people swear about PB kicks and the advice is always the same: update PB, get rid of AVG/avast.



That's a typical clueless advice by morons. I've been playing Quake 3 Arena and ET (both powered by PB) and i was never kicked by PB. And that was back with avast! 4.1 up to avast! 4.8. I haven't tried with avast! 5.x yet, but if there were any PB compatibility problems, devs would be aware of them, trust me. This so called "advice" has absolutely no base on anything. I mean why would PB react to avast! ? It's not injecting anything anywhere, it's not modifying anything and doesn't conflict with anything (if we exclude other security software). In most cases ppl run several security programs at once and when shit hits the fan, something is at fault. And even if it's not justifiable or proper.



orionbg said:


> I'm on a Core2 Duo CPU at work and MSE works like a charm! Didn't notise any slowdowns at all! This is on a Win7 32bit system! At home I'm on a Core i7 EE and Win7 64bit so I don't really care much!



You don't, until you'll download something like FEAR Combat installer from the internet. And then all hell will break loose. I was like wtf when MSE started grinding my HDD and consuming nearly all my RAM (out of 6GB!). Situation is even worse on netbook. On-demand scanning doesn't count as MSE seems to defer resources to other tasks where for on-access it takes them under higher priority. Scanning of archives on-access should be restricted to max 10MB archives. And even that is not really needed as 1MB would be just enough to react to small packed junk.


----------



## naoan (Apr 28, 2010)

Actually Avast 5 feels faster than MSE for me, especially when exploring folder with a lot of files.


----------



## Melvis (Apr 28, 2010)

Best ones i have used are:

Free = Avast. Used it for yrs now, know problems at all. Does the job.
Paid = Kaspersky or NOD32. Lite on resources and find most viruses.

Worst ones that i will NEVER use again are:
Free = AVG. Slows down the computer to much and doesn't find shit.
Paid = Norton. I have never seen computers run so slow in my life, a comp killer, like Crysis lol

Both supply a tool to use if you cant uninstall there program(AVG, Norton), that in my eyes = FAIL


----------



## Fourstaff (Apr 28, 2010)

Mussels said:


> oh and i just found out the OP is a failed spammer... theres a link to a paid tech support site hiding away in the 'about me' page of their profile.



Took a look and found nothing


----------



## 95Viper (Apr 28, 2010)

Melvis said:


> Best ones i have used are:
> 
> Free = Avast. Used it for yrs now, know problems at all. Does the job.
> Paid = Kaspersky or NOD32. Lite on resources and find most viruses.
> ...



Uh, having an un-installer program is, in no way, a reflection of how fail a program is.  Actually, most programs install an uninstaller program (dll) when installed.

And, the best ones you listed, also, have external uninstall programs available.

avast! un-install program

Kaspersky PURE

ESET built-in removal tool

List of removal tool software (courtesy of ESET)

Back on topic...Even the best can cause problems sometimes.  It is mostly, IMO, a personal preference.
I agree there are a few that hog resouces and, may, have settings that conflict with other software; but, that is mostly correctable by the user, if they are knowledgeable enough to read and understand how to correct the problem.
This is excluding the actual screw-ups by the coders, who cause conflicts, due to errors or bad code.

So, take advice with grain of salt.  Try the free ones or trials and see how they work.  Then make a decision and you can change anytime, so no loss there.

Just my opinion.


----------



## naoan (Apr 28, 2010)

So far I've tried :

Kaspersky 2010 : annoying popup, can be kinda overwhelming to configure, can be rather slow
NOD32 2.7 : twas long ago, work fine, not free
AVG 7 : resource hog, missed critical virus, messed up my friends computer
Mcaffe (forgot the version, it was 2006) : resource hog, missed critical virus
Avira 10 : Good, no problem, UI is rather slow, free but shows ads when updating
MSE : Good, no glaring problem, Realtime protection is rather slow, free
Avast 3/4 : horrible UI, trying to mimic some of the most horrendous winamp skin (yes this affect my decision to uninstall it)
Avast 5 : Nice UI (a bit too much option though), Nice speed, non-intrusive, free but ads in main window

all av except avg and mcaffe seems to catch virus as long as you update them but for now I've settled with avast, I prefer speed now as we can use virustotal if you have a suspicious file.


----------



## rizla1 (Apr 28, 2010)

i stoped using avg for vey high cpu usage.
PLEASE STAY AWAY FOM NORTON! it always causes problems or get norton removal tool to rid you self of this crappy virus!

i now use avast,spybot and malaware bytes. 

although kaspery is the best [ i installed for someone the bought a disk from currys 3 pc licence.
[very suprised they have stopped recommending people buy norton from them and started selling actual good software]


----------



## Mussels (Apr 28, 2010)

Fourstaff said:


> Took a look and found nothing



it'll be deleted when they get banned.


----------



## Stearic (Apr 28, 2010)

I am using Avira, and upon my recommendation my friend was using it too. Strangely, a nasty called yurd.exe got past Antivir and infected his XP system. Started showing random popups. Antivir wouldn't even classify it as a virus/trojan/worm/whatever even if the executable was scanned directly. Used Malwarebytes to kill it and manually removed all traces from the registry.

My faith in Antivir is a bit shaken after this :/


----------



## mdsx1950 (Apr 28, 2010)

ESET. Didn't have a single virus for the last two years


----------



## mdsx1950 (Apr 28, 2010)

Lmao.... just noticed the OP is banned.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 28, 2010)

mdsx1950 said:


> ESET. Didn't have a single virus for the last two years



let me guess: you moved to vista/7 in the last two years? 


Vista/7 (especially with UAC on) is just so immune to all the shit out there...


----------



## ivicagmc (Apr 28, 2010)

Using Kaspersky Internet Security  for years now... Can be a little slow when installing or executing something that didn't run before, but had no problems what so ever.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 28, 2010)

ivicagmc said:


> Using Kaspersky Internet Security  for years now... Can be a little slow when installing or executing something that didn't run before, but had no problems what so ever.



thats the feature that convinced me to stick with kaspersky actually, you can tell it to not scan files that havent changed since the last scan. totally awesome if you do complete system scans fairly often.


----------



## Msap14 (Apr 28, 2010)

norton 360 all day, used it for years suggest it to all my clients.
never had any problems, norton uses the least amount of memory, has the quickest repsonse times and blocks a higher amount of intrusions than any other anti-virus (been tested).

I would highly recomend norton 360, includes a firewall, online backup feature (only like 2gb for free but its something) and many other features.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 28, 2010)

please... find these tests showing norton 360 is superior to nod32 and kaspersky. i'd like to see them.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Apr 28, 2010)

Or even Avast or Malwarebytes. 

Norton is nothing but a huge let down for me. That and my friend that worked for Symantec pretty much told me their product is total bollocks.


----------



## _JP_ (Apr 28, 2010)

In short:

FREE - Never more!!
PAID - McAfee (when I have 64GB of RAM) & ESET

My opinion (of the ones I used):

Paid:
Norton: Hogs the entire system, paranoid protection. Why does it have a Uninstaller.exe if it is needed a tool to be able to uninstall the program completely??
McAfee: Decent GUI, although incomplete for advanced users. Firewall works fine, antivirus too. Hogs a lot of RAM!! (Only flaw, in my opinion)
ESET Smart Security: NOD32 detects everything before it infects. Easy to configure. If not properly configured, the connection speed gets slow. Adjust the updates to daily @ dinner time, otherwise it updates itself all the time (this makes it less annoying). Low on resources.
F-Secure: So many apps running in task manager!!! OMG! Good, although inferior to McAfee & ESET. Good scanning, real-time protection. Hogs the HDD and RAM when scanning.

Free:
AVG: I could spot a virus faster than it did. When scaning, RAM, CPU and HDD were gone, AVG just takes them away.
Avast!: Moderately good, hogs RAM, real time protection is weak, detects small threats, the big ones escape.
Comodo: Everything is just FINEEEEEEEE! (Wish I could believe that, though) Firewall is good, antivirus m'eh. Hogs the HDD while scanning. Can be annoying to "teach" the firewall.


----------



## rizla1 (Apr 28, 2010)

norton as i said before is crap . i had to fix 3 laptops because when 
ether
-the trial an out or people didnt need nortons servicies anymore for some reason thinks they didnt need an internet connection anymore..
and made sure they couldnt fix it by there self.
any1 with these poblems download norton removal tool .

i think it knocks out dns and general connection settings.


----------



## Kreij (Apr 28, 2010)

This seems to be a decent site for detailed comarison of AV software.


----------



## Flak (Apr 28, 2010)

Best freebie AV in terms of detection is Avira.  Lowest system resource usage with said detection rates is also Avira.

In terms of paid AV best in terms of detection is Kaspersky.  Lowest system resource usage is Nod32.  

Best AV for actual virus removal is Dr. Web.  Though it's detection rate is not as high as Avira or Kaspersky.

Not many AV will solidly detect spyware/malware even though many have the "feature" built in. Even less that detect it will be great at removing it.  In which case you'd also want something like MB, SAS, SB S&D, etc....

*for a common non techie user, say your grandparents, MSE is actually a really good freebie.


----------



## _JP_ (Apr 28, 2010)

Flak said:


> for a common non techie user, say your grandparents, MSE is actually a really good freebie.



I Agree. But I also recommend Comodo.

As for paid, I recommend either McAfee or ESET depending on how much they want their AV deeply configured.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 28, 2010)

going by the numbers doesnt work out so well.

for example, they rate kasperskys scan rate as average: if you set it to not scan files that havent changed since the last scan, its one of the fastest. Also, if you dont set it to scan for 'suspicious programs' when you install it, it doesnt get anywhere near the amount of false positives (i've had a few programs be detected as hacking tools  - kinda true, some where related to modifying the OS, or network scanning tools)

nod32 is lightweight and fast performing, but screws up P2P apps - this includes most RTS games.

AVG keeps cropping up as a problem with punkbuster

nortons is known to slow systems down and be ridiculous to uninstall when it expires.



relying on detection alone means very little as well, if they cant REMOVE them once they've been detected - and if they do remove them, do they cause you grief by leaving broken startup entries, or by deleting infected files instead of cleaning them?


----------



## _JP_ (Apr 28, 2010)

Mussels said:


> nod32 is lightweight and fast performing, but screws up P2P apps - this includes most RTS games.



That's why I said NOD32 needs to be properly configured. And this is also true for all the other AVs out there. You just gave a very good example with Kaspersky.


----------



## fritoking (Apr 28, 2010)

i have used avira antivir free edition for quite awhile now with good results...for spyware i use superantispyware  free edition........ they were both maximumpc recommendations if that means anything.


----------



## entropy13 (Apr 28, 2010)

I use avira antivir as well, then some Spybot too.


----------



## Msap14 (Apr 28, 2010)

Mussels said:


> please... find these tests showing norton 360 is superior to nod32 and kaspersky. i'd like to see them.



http://www.raymond.cc/blog/archives...age-antivirus-and-internet-security-for-2010/

this isnt the website i was referring to but while looking for my source i came accross this which argues against what i had said but this is definatley worth taking a look at.

this is the website i had looked at: http://www.antivirusware.com/testing/performance/


----------



## mdsx1950 (Apr 28, 2010)

Msap14 said:


> http://www.raymond.cc/blog/archives...age-antivirus-and-internet-security-for-2010/
> 
> this isnt the website i was referring to but while looking for my source i came accross this which argues against what i had said but this is definatley worth taking a look at.
> 
> this is the website i had looked at: http://www.antivirusware.com/testing/performance/



No offense. Those sites must have got bribed or something by Norton. Norton came installed on my laptop and it was by far the slowest virus guard ever for me. It was a pain removing it also. NOD and Kaspersky are way better. Guaranteed by personal experience.  And those sites are unheard of. All the PC magazines say that Kaspersky and ESET are the best paid virus guards.


----------



## Msap14 (Apr 28, 2010)

mdsx1950 said:


> No offense. Those sites must have got bribed or something by Norton. Norton came installed on my laptop and it was by far the slowest virus guard ever for me. It was a pain removing it also. NOD and Kaspersky are way better. Guaranteed by personal experience.  And those sites are unheard of. All the PC magazines say that Kaspersky and ESET are the best paid virus guards.



thats the first thought i had when i went looking for this webstie but ive never had a problem with norton, used it all my life except when we had comcast a few years ago (we had mcafee) since then its been norton 360 never had any viruses or spyware or idenity theft anything of related nature happen, one computer its running on right now is one of the very first computers with a p4 and SATA on the mobo which costed about 2gs back inthe day with only 512 mb ram as well as the system in my specs with absolutely no problems.  i guess from reading several threads on this stuff its all just personal experiences and preference but ive never had a problem uninstalling norton on any of my machine had 1 problem with a client that couldn't get his to register but thats because they gave him an invalid key with the package (but i also had a neighbor have this issue with avg).

now that i think about it 1 lady had told me weeks ago that she had norton and it seemed to slow her system down but then she used mcafee then went to kapersky because she had a virus, whether or not she had the virus back when she was using norton im not sure but the virus she did have messed up her registry pretty good so she needed a restoration but she had problems with kapersky, norton and mcafee i suggested norton (of course) avast and avg then left it up to her.

i would suggest norton but whatever you find to work best for you go for it.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 29, 2010)

Msap14 said:


> http://www.raymond.cc/blog/archives...age-antivirus-and-internet-security-for-2010/
> 
> this isnt the website i was referring to but while looking for my source i came accross this which argues against what i had said but this is definatley worth taking a look at.
> 
> this is the website i had looked at: http://www.antivirusware.com/testing/performance/



all those test is some basic speed tests? nothing to do with how good an antivirus it is?


----------



## Hockster (Apr 29, 2010)

Logic would dictate the common sense is the best protection. But if sense was common more people would have it.


----------



## Melvis (Apr 29, 2010)

95Viper said:


> Uh, having an un-installer program is, in no way, a reflection of how fail a program is.  Actually, most programs install an uninstaller program (dll) when installed.
> 
> And, the best ones you listed, also, have external uninstall programs available.
> 
> ...



Personally i have never had any problems what so ever in removing Avast, NOD32 and Kaspersky ever. The ones you have listed is no biggy as they don't say if your computer Crashes, dies, runs slower then a 486, hangs, does not respond etc. And this is what happened to me only 2weeks ago with Nortons, i have never seen such a useless POS program that does all that^ just when trying to uninstall it. In my eyes they NEED that remove tool because in fact it is just that bad to remove Nortons. TBH i have never seen any of the removal tools for the other programs, guess thats because its very rare that you would need to use them, but Nortons ummm well yes i have heard this before from a few people so that speaks for its self. Sorry if i seems like im ranting but if a program cant even do a simple task like uninstall its self with out help and cripple a system in the mean time is just an epic fail.

I might of over exaggerated abit there, but Norton killed my inner child


----------



## v2.0 (Apr 29, 2010)

_On my PC:_

The 64-bit vesrion of COMODO Internet Security (includes their unique Firewall Protection, great Antivirus Software + Proactive Security and it's FREE)

And for offline scanning and prevention MBAM and SAS.

_On my Mac:_

Little Snitch 2 is more than enough.


----------



## Msap14 (Apr 29, 2010)

*anti virus comparison*



Mussels said:


> all those test is some basic speed tests? nothing to do with how good an antivirus it is?



all this has gotten me quite interested in researching this topic a bit more and this is what i have found:

http://www.av-comparatives.org/images/stories/test/ondret/avc_report25.pdf

av-comparatives is an austrian company dedicated to testing anti-virus programs, the link above is their 2010 anti virus comparison and below is a link to their main website.

http://www.av-comparatives.org/


----------



## Mussels (Apr 29, 2010)

Msap14 said:


> all this has gotten me quite interested in researching this topic a bit more and this is what i have found:
> 
> http://www.av-comparatives.org/images/stories/test/ondret/avc_report25.pdf
> 
> ...



i commented on that PDF a few posts back, saying some of it doesnt make sense. (speed of scanning, for example) They also only tested the antivirus version, not the full suite unlike some of the other brands... and most importantly, they dont test cleanup. i'd rather a program with 97% detection that leaves me a working OS when its done, over 98% protection, a lagging machine, broken multiplayer gaming, and a hosed OS when it removes important files instead of cleaning them.


basically, none of these tests ever tell the whole story.


----------



## Msap14 (Apr 29, 2010)

Mussels said:


> i commented on that PDF a few posts back, saying some of it doesnt make sense. (speed of scanning, for example) They also only tested the antivirus version, not the full suite unlike some of the other brands... and most importantly, they dont test cleanup. i'd rather a program with 97% detection that leaves me a working OS when its done, over 98% protection, a lagging machine, broken multiplayer gaming, and a hosed OS when it removes important files instead of cleaning them.
> 
> 
> basically, none of these tests ever tell the whole story.



ah i guess i should have read everything 8P it does state though that the companies were contacted and asked if they would like to participate in the tests and that each company told av-comparitives what they would allow to be tested.

the speed of scanning renders your computer pretty useless during the scan time period because it wants exclusive access to files and slows the system down. they dont want you using the computer during this time so the programs may effetively scan.  Users may want to use the computer during the scan.

im not trying to pick any fights here just trying to determine what really is the best antivirus.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 29, 2010)

thats what i said above about kaspersky... you can tell it to skip files it scanned previously, and havent changed since that scan - making it almost instant.


----------



## Msap14 (Apr 29, 2010)

Mussels said:


> thats what i said above about kaspersky... you can tell it to skip files it scanned previously, and havent changed since that scan - making it almost instant.



that is a very nice feature, but would it require more memory usage so the program knows not to scan thsoe files?

edit: i don't think there is ever going to a perfect best working anti-virus program, each program will have its ups and downs, this is why comparison and research seem so crucial, you need to pick out exactly what seems to be the best fit for you.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 29, 2010)

Msap14 said:


> that is a very nice feature, but would it require more memory usage so the program knows not to scan thsoe files?
> 
> edit: i don't think there is ever going to a perfect best working anti-virus program, each program will have its ups and downs, this is why comparison and research seem so crucial, you need to pick out exactly what seems to be the best fit for you.



no, no extra memory. maybe a few MB of hard drive space, but not memory.

file name, file size, file last modified - if they dont match up, scan it again.


----------



## Msap14 (Apr 29, 2010)

does kaspersky have a firewall feature that allows the user to set indivudal blocks for programs/websites?

getting back at the norton issue, just something i felt i should say: never had any problems uninstalling norton, everytime we bought the new version of norton (at least on my personal computer) i would uninstall the old norton completely so the new one had a fresh install so there was no extra space being taken up by the old norton. I have a thought to if norton was uninstalled incorrectly perhaps that would leave the system with some problems. i like the features of norton and have never had problem with it, i woudld like to see it get a scan feature like kaspersky's and i will check to see if it does or not when i get home.

just noticed my school uses symantec endpoint for protection


----------



## Mussels (Apr 29, 2010)

Msap14 said:


> does kaspersky have a firewall feature that allows the user to set indivudal blocks for programs/websites?
> 
> getting back at the norton issue, just something i felt i should say: never had any problems uninstalling norton, everytime we bought the new version of norton (at least on my personal computer) i would uninstall the old norton completely so the new one had a fresh install so there was no extra space being taken up by the old norton. I have a thought to if norton was uninstalled incorrectly perhaps that would leave the system with some problems. i like the features of norton and have never had problem with it, i woudld like to see it get a scan feature like kaspersky's and i will check to see if it does or not when i get home.
> 
> just noticed my school uses symantec endpoint for protection



programs yes, not sure about websites. i know it has an autoblacklist for known virus/hack sites, i've ran into a few (someone sends an MSN link due to a virus and i'm dumb enough to click it, kaspersky warns me and takes me away from the page)


edit: no, i cannot seem to block websites. Then again, i've never needed to... i just do it manually via my hosts file.


----------



## dustyshiv (Apr 29, 2010)

Symantec Endpoint protection Small Business edition! No activation or Expiration!! Less hog on resources!!


----------



## neoreif (Apr 29, 2010)

@Mussels

Just wondering, what edition of Kaspersky are you using right now?


----------



## Mussels (Apr 29, 2010)

neoreif said:


> @Mussels
> 
> Just wondering, what edition of Kaspersky are you using right now?



kaspersky internet security 2010 (aka version 9)


----------



## neoreif (Apr 29, 2010)

I see! Same as mine! I asked because I just use the parental control feature of KIS 2010 to block individual/unwanted websites! Just an FYI.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 29, 2010)

neoreif said:


> I see! Same as mine! I asked because I just use the parental control feature of KIS 2010 to block individual/unwanted websites! Just an FYI.



ahhh, i see. I'd disabled that feature, thinking i'd not need it.

edit: should say i didnt INSTALL that feature, so i dont get any options relating to it.


----------



## neoreif (Apr 29, 2010)

Hehe! That may be the reason for it. But anyways, based on experience, KIS maybe slower than other AVs when it comes to scans (automatic and on-demand) but it really did'nt give me problems or headaches!


----------



## Mussels (Apr 29, 2010)

neoreif said:


> Hehe! That may be the reason for it. But anyways, based on experience, KIS maybe slower than other AVs when it comes to scans (automatic and on-demand) but it really did'nt give me problems or headaches!



nod32 was my previous favourite, but it tended to break various things... Company of heroes was a great example, as was supreme commander. It seemed to think one program could talk only on one port, and blocked communication to the others (so if i joined a game, i could connect to the host - but not to any other clients, only letting me play 1v1, no team games)

thats the first thing that comes to mind with 'headaches' and antivirus, cause it took me aaaages to solve.


----------



## Msap14 (Apr 29, 2010)

neoreif said:


> Hehe! That may be the reason for it. But anyways, based on experience, KIS maybe slower than other AVs when it comes to scans (automatic and on-demand) but it really did'nt give me problems or headaches!



if anti virus is good enough at blocking theres no real need to scan 8P


----------



## 95Viper (Apr 30, 2010)

Melvis said:


> Personally i have never had any problems what so ever in removing Avast, NOD32 and Kaspersky ever. The ones you have listed is no biggy as they don't say if your computer Crashes, dies, runs slower then a 486, hangs, does not respond etc. And this is what happened to me only 2weeks ago with Nortons, i have never seen such a useless POS program that does all that^ just when trying to uninstall it. In my eyes they NEED that remove tool because in fact it is just that bad to remove Nortons. TBH i have never seen any of the removal tools for the other programs, guess thats because its very rare that you would need to use them, but Nortons ummm well yes i have heard this before from a few people so that speaks for its self. Sorry if i seems like im ranting but if a program cant even do a simple task like uninstall its self with out help and cripple a system in the mean time is just an epic fail.
> 
> I might of over exaggerated abit there, but Norton killed my inner child



I was not bashing you, I know Norton is a bear to un-install on some installs and has been known to cause a fubar or two.  Norton has not been right since he sold it.

Sheez, I used to like his stuff back in the day, and it was free to use.  His books were good, too.

Ah, times change, software goes commercial/big business and starts to turn into crudware.


----------



## MT Alex (Jul 26, 2010)

I just installed Kaspersky 2010, and now my UserCP is acting strange.  I have to refresh every time to see new posts in my subs, and sometimes posting a reply doesn't add the thread to my subs.  GN also behaves rather strangely.  I looked for a list of exceptions to add TPU and GN to, but am a little behind the curve.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 26, 2010)

MT Alex said:


> I just installed Kaspersky 2010, and now my UserCP is acting strange.  I have to refresh every time to see new posts in my subs, and sometimes posting a reply doesn't add the thread to my subs.  GN also behaves rather strangely.  I looked for a list of exceptions to add TPU and GN to, but am a little behind the curve.



strange, i dont have those problems. they are upto 2011 in kaspersky, FYI.


----------



## TIGR (Jul 26, 2010)

Melvis said:


> ....Norton. I have never seen computers run so slow in my life, a comp killer, like Crysis lol....



Haha ... when new components are released, I'm going to start asking "but will it run Norton?"


----------



## Rakesh95 (Jul 26, 2010)

Bit defender or Kaspersky seem to do well. Im not running any AV at the moment.


----------



## theorw (Jul 26, 2010)

I got KAspersky a few days ago and it seems to be doing great!Found a bunch of troyans too,cos i didnt have protection before...now   i pay for this by w8ing for wow account reactivation...-.-


----------



## grunt_408 (Jul 27, 2010)

KIS 2011 anyone ftp://81.176.69.68/products/english/homeuser/kis2011/


----------



## Mussels (Jul 27, 2010)

even if you already ghave kaspersky 2011, its worth noting they upgraded from 11.0.0.232 to 11.0.1.400 - and it WONT auto update between builds.


----------



## Flak (Jul 27, 2010)

Over the weekend I went through and tested all the AV I could think of/find/get my hands on.  I do this a couple times a year just to see how/if things have changed.  And I have to say, the latest Avast is really nice for a freebie.


----------



## dustyshiv (Jul 27, 2010)

Symantec Endpoint Protection...FTW...install and forget. No activation, license shit. It auto updates, scans and has a good firewall. Considerably low on resources.


----------



## Super Sarge (Jul 27, 2010)

I create my own suite. AV is MS Security essentials, Malware Bytes, Super Anti Spy Ware, and Spy Ware Blaster, I do not believe in putting your protection in one basket. I feel a individual has better protection by using various programs that each do something the other may not.


----------



## Frick (Jul 27, 2010)

MS Security Essentials is pretty darn good.


----------



## Super Sarge (Jul 27, 2010)

Yes it is and it is free


----------



## gonzominium (Aug 2, 2010)

I personally love avast, and never had a problem with it, and mussels there is a gaming mode with avast that plays well with punkbuster.


----------



## the54thvoid (Aug 2, 2010)

I've not read the whole thread but best anti virus is.....

surf less porn


----------



## blu3flannel (Aug 2, 2010)

I like AVG free, I've never had any problems with it and it keeps my PC clean. Other than that I use Malwarebytes about once a week and that gets rid of anything AVG missed.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Aug 2, 2010)

MSE is pure win.


----------

